# New member? Anybody own CharterArms .40 Pitbull?



## Soldiernurse (Aug 12, 2011)

Tomorrow pick up my first revolver from my local FFA via Impact Arms. Anybody own a Pitbull revolver?
_________________________________________________
AD Army (soon med ret), USMC Veteran, NRA & USCCA member, TX CHL w/Springfield Armory XD40sc, Gen4 Glock26, Walther PPS 9mm, KelTec PF9, & T/C .308 Bolt Axn Venture Predator Rifle


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome.....JJ


----------



## Soldiernurse (Aug 12, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> Hi and welcome.....JJ


Thx JJ! What revolver you carry?


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Soldiernurse said:


> Tomorrow pick up my first revolver from my local FFA via Impact Arms. Anybody own a Pitbull revolver?
> _________________________________________________
> AD Army (soon med ret), USMC Veteran, NRA & USCCA member, TX CHL w/Springfield Armory XD40sc, Gen4 Glock26, Walther PPS 9mm, KelTec PF9, & T/C .308 Bolt Axn Venture Predator Rifle


I do & I absolutely love it. No moon clips or nothing. Just load and shoot. I have it as a back up to my .40S&W semi auto; matter of fact, I have a .40S&W carbine as well, and the Pitbull compliments them both. How's yours treating you?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have and shoot S&W model 64 stainless...dead on accurate, sweet trigger.....JJ


----------



## Soldiernurse (Aug 12, 2011)

MikeyMike said:


> I do & I absolutely love it. No moon clips or nothing. Just load and shoot. I have it as a back up to my .40S&W semi auto; matter of fact, I have a .40S&W carbine as well, and the Pitbull compliments them both. How's yours treating you?


MikeyMike, been to the shooting range twice w/Pitbull and it's awesome. Also, I have four S/A's (XD40sc, Glock 26 Gen 4, Walther PPS 9mm, & KelTec PF-9) and can relate to BUG usage, too.


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I examined one of these in person recently, and I really liked it. I ended up purchasing a Remington 1911R1 instead, but the Charter Arms Pit Bull would have been my second choice. I already had a .357, a .38, and a .32S&W Long, so I wanted an Auto this time around.


----------



## Soldiernurse (Aug 12, 2011)

870ShellShucker said:


> I examined one of these in person recently, and I really liked it. I ended up purchasing a Remington 1911R1 instead, but the Charter Arms Pit Bull would have been my second choice. I already had a .357, a .38, and a .32S&W Long, so I wanted an Auto this time around.


If you already had some type of S&W 40 S/A... the .40 Pitbull is a nice revolver compliment.


----------

